# Where do you get tiny paw boots for these guys?



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Tiny boots is apparently what I need to keep Maggie's feet clean this winter. I have seenmany of you mention them. I have yet to see them small enough for a Maltese at my local pet stores. Where do you who use them get them?

I am so enjoying this site!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

i saw some at Walmart and also on ebay 


QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Dec 4 2008, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682772


> Tiny boots is apparently what I need to keep Maggie's feet clean this winter. I have seenmany of you mention them. I have yet to see them small enough for a Maltese at my local pet stores. Where do you who use them get them?
> 
> I am so enjoying this site![/B]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll be carrying them in my store.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I am not allowed to put clothes on Dixie  but if I was I would get some from either of the following places. Fay, (Sparkey) gave these to me in case hubby ever relents.
http://www.glamourdog.com/lb2lilybo...ll get used to them as they are much less $$.


----------



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Dec 4 2008, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682772


> Tiny boots is apparently what I need to keep Maggie's feet clean this winter. I have seenmany of you mention them. I have yet to see them small enough for a Maltese at my local pet stores. Where do you who use them get them?
> 
> I am so enjoying this site![/B]


These are what I'm using for the snow and cold http://www.ruffwear.com/


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis has lily boots that i got from www.gwlittle.com on sale. when otis first got them, he walked really awkwardly in them but now he walks just fine, just takes some practice. i just looked and they dont have smaller sizes but they have this other one - http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/-NEWEST-ADDIT...-SHOES_741.aspx in smaller sizes. 

i also ordered a set from ebay from this store - http://stores.ebay.com/IVY-Home-Shop

good luck!


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

I know these aren't boots but I think these shoes are the cutest things. They remind me of my old converse. :wub: 










Here's the website link: http://raynatamarin.com/index.php?cPath=33...79ffd85fbca4e1b


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea, I get the feeling that dogs don't like these on their feet, its covering one of their senses. I would get baby wipes, and wipe them up when you guys come in. I always feel bad when I see dogs wearing them. They always look so miserable, and pissed. Think about it before you spend the cash.


----------



## ashleirose36 (May 9, 2008)

When I am not at school, I work at a dog store called Wet Nose. We carry two types of dog boots, ones for the bigger dogs, and others for the little ones. The brand that we carry for the little dogs are by Gooby. The shoes are called Epiks. They are really nice because they go super small, and the back shoes fit the foot differently from the front shoes. They also have a temperpedic-like material in the shoes so that they form around the dogs foot. We have done really well with them. I have a pair for each of my little ones (maltese mix & chihuahua mix), and the shoes are awesome! The sole is also a durable rubber so they stand up well in the summer on the hot pavement or concrete. 

Here is a link to a website that carries them. For some reason the actual Gooby site was not working. :huh: 

http://store.thenewyorkdogshop.com/goepsh.html


----------



## ashleirose36 (May 9, 2008)

....I also forgot to add that when you introduce a dog to shoes, you have to take it super slow, and with a TON of praise and treats. We tell our customers to start with the front two shoes and actually take their pup for a walk with just those on. Once they get the hang of the front two, then add the back two. This way you are not totally throwing them off all together. It does take a little bit to get used to them but many dogs end up totally forgetting. I think the key is to keep their mind off of the shoes in the beginning by distracting them with playing catch, or going for a walk. 

Ashlei


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We bought ours on ebay and they are called muttluks (see link below) I have had a hard time getting them on Hunter but he hates things on his feet. The only reason we are trying to have him wear these is that last year we had to take him to the vet twice for foot injuries due to the cold ground. He actually might have cut his feet on the ice and snow - the poor thing hated the Queen Ann collar and iodine baths! 

http://www.muttluks.com/


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Have you tried Pawz? I carry them in my store and they are doing really well. I've even had a few people bring their dogs in and try them on in the store. We've all been amazed at how well they adapted and how quickly. Mine wear thiers when we walk in town because of all the IceMelt stuff on the sidewalks. They aren't insulated, but they keep the paws clean and dry and they really stay on. One lady used them all summer long to save her pool liner. Jett wears the yellow xxs and he's a little over 5lbs. They have a size even smaller, the greet TeenyTiny.

Pawz


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 8 2008, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685910


> We bought ours on ebay and they are called muttluks (see link below) I have had a hard time getting them on Hunter but he hates things on his feet. The only reason we are trying to have him wear these is that last year we had to take him to the vet twice for foot injuries due to the cold ground. He actually might have cut his feet on the ice and snow - the poor thing hated the Queen Ann collar and iodine baths!
> 
> http://www.muttluks.com/[/B]


I went to this site but didn't see any prices listed....did I miss something?


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've never put booties on Bianca before, but I'm buying them for her this year. She loves to play in the snow and last year her paws kept getting all full of snow and ice and she didn't like it one bit. I've looked around and I'm planning on buying them from petedge - http://apparelandaccessories.petedge.com/c...T_SEQUENCE_NO|0


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

To order and see prices you have to actually go to the order now link and then click on your country. When you scroll to the bottom you can pick what item and what size and then it will tell you the price. In the US, a black pair of itty bitty are $44.00. I might be selling a pair of itty bitty blue ones because I dont think they fit my dog. If you are interested, pm me.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Anarducci @ Dec 4 2008, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682955


> I know these aren't boots but I think these shoes are the cutest things. They remind me of my old converse. :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GAAAAASSSSPPPPP!!!!!! I NEED THESE! NOW!!!!! :two thumbs up: :happy dance: :dancing banana: :sHa_banana: :clap: :Happy_Dance: :yahoo: :rochard: :new_shocked: :chili: 
I wear converse all the time, and have different colors and patterns, I love them! Now Daisy can have shoes that match her momma's!!!!! These are awesome! Thanks!!!


----------

